# Help....



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

OK so I think I am posting in the right spot... I never knew the fish I fish for are considered "warm water fish!" but ok... well I am really new to fishing and LOVE it!! But I really am not that good... my question is, and I am sure it will make you laugh... How does one become a good fisherman?? seriously. I fish pretty much with worms and hooks. I check out the lures all the time but wow there are SO many kinds. How do you learn what to use? spinnerbait, crankbait...etc.... I have checked out books and really they ones I have found are written for the experienced fisherman so if your new its like reading latin... ugh. I did get a kids fishing book for my girls and actually learned some things...  but it didn't get into lures and what to use and why. Is it just an experience thing? Help!!!!! I am going fishing again tomorrow and would love to see some improvement! LOL :sad::lol:


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Fishing often and finding other people to fish with are great ways to pick up new tactics. Those tackle cataloges and all of the thousands of lures can be overwhelming. Stick to some basics and pick up new tactics as you move on. What is the warm water fish you are after?


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

We have all gone thru what you are going thru, at one time in our life. Expierience is the best teacher. Going fishing with people that have some years under their belt is always good too. And never be afraid to ask questions and read as much as you can. It will eventually all make sense. Well......most of it.....:lol:


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

well it depends on what you're fishing for. if you're bass fishing i would start out with some rubber worms, since you probably don't have a baitcaster most lures wont "run" right with a closed face reel. if you're fishing for pan fish, live bait works well, also try small jigs, hair jigs, spider jigs, ants, things like that. hope this helps, good luck


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Whacky rig a senko. Go to Gander Mountain and ask one of the fishing guys to help you get some Senkos. Watermellon colors are great... as are some of the blacks and pumpkin colors. Have them show you how to whacky rig... it's simple and it catches bass, rockbass, and the occasional pike as well. ANYONE can fish a senko.

Where are you from JKGirl?? Fill out your profile a bit. Then someone in your area might just take you out and show you the ropes.


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys thanks!!! I am from SE Michigan... I want to catch something I can eat LOL... I just think that would be cool. I always ask the guys around me if they can offer advice but so far I have just been around newbies like myself....Yesterday I was at Kent Lake and caught a nice 8-9 inch perch_ I was happy with it : ) last week I caught a 14 inch bass....but like even yesterday I could see BIG fish jumping andnot too far away- no clue what kind they were - but how do you " attract" them??
I hear crappies are not the best eating...and I seem to catch alot of them... What about bass to eat? This weekend I am going to be at Brighton Rec...anyone ever fish there? I know they have rock bass and sunfish in Bisop Lake- oh and catfish... but anyone ever fish in any of their other lakes? Like appleton? Any advice???


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

If you are looking for fish to eat, concentrate on panfish, crappies (they are good to eat) bluegill, sunfish, perch. They are the most abundant species and usually the easiest to catch. Usually accessable from shore as well if you do not have a boat. Use minnows for perch and crappies, crawlers for bluegills and sunfish. 

Now, if you want to catch predator fish, I think using artificial lures are the way to go. Start with a jig with twister tail it will catch multiple species.


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Start simple. Pick a method that you read is producing and work that method until you think you have it down, or get bored with it. Then get to studying the next method, and so forth.

Bishop lake is a fun lake to fish. Worms and bobbers will work well. If you want to expand your methods, look into slip bobbers which will allow you to get a bit deeper where the big gills seem to be this time of year. Also, try using something other than a bare hook. Look at ice jigs. Some good examples at www.ficiousjigs.com (a member here makes those). Tip ice jigs with wax worms for some good action.

If you want to go after some bass, spinner baits are usually productive - both inline (like Mepps) and standard style. White always works for me at Bishop.

Good luck out there! Oh, and watch out for the turtles in Bishop lake... they will steal fish right off your stringer if you're not careful! :yikes:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

SomeYahoo said:


> Good luck out there! Oh, and watch out for the turtles in Bishop lake... they will steal fish right off your stringer if you're not careful! :yikes:


Too funny,:lol: reminded me of a stringer of perch and gill's a buddy and i caught, hanging over the side of the boat. then suddenly we hear it, sounded like a hammer hit the bottom of the boat, *BAM, BAM, BAM,* he pulls the stringer in and its stripped clean aside from a nice perch with tooth mark's in it!
I suspect it was either a big northern pike or more likely a big DOGFISH!
Especially sence it was Big Whitefish Lk! about 20 years ago!


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

JKGirl said:


> Yesterday I was at Kent Lake and caught a nice 8-9 inch perch_ I was happy with it : ) last week I caught a 14 inch bass....but like even yesterday I could see BIG fish jumping andnot too far away- no clue what kind they were - but how do you " attract" them??


Are you fishing from shore or from a boat, JKGirl?

An 8-9 inch perch ain't bad for Kent Lake. Bigger than any I've seen caught there.

The big fish jumping were probably carp, maybe gar. You can literally attract the carp by tossing a can or two of corn into the water, especially where you see one surface if they do so close enough in, and catch some big ones on the corn when they come around. Lots of big carp in Kent Lake. 

Senkos are good "plastic worm" lures, and quiver in a neat sort of way as they sink, so you don't have to do much. However, I would not recommend a beginner to fish them rigged weedless (with the hook point in the worm), because you'll probably not hook a large percentage of the fish that bite, and it'll drive you half mad. :lol:

Worms are effective. Best to keep bobbers and sinkers as small as possible, or not use any at all if you can cast far enough get your bait to the fish. My brothers and I have caught many big smallmouth bass fishing night crawlers or crayfish with a small hook and no bobber or sinker at all. There is one really great shore fishing (actually wading) smallmouth spot in Kent Lake that's a bit of a walk, but often holds big ones. 

A Rebel Deep crawfish is a great lure for bass, and it's hard to keep the rock bass off it. Just give it a good jerk at the start of the retrieve, and bring it in with occasional twitches, like a real crayfish darting around.

If you want to go for pike, they can be a lot of fun, and I've heard there are some big ones in Kent lake, but you must have sturdy enough tackle (_at least_ "medium" tackle with 12 lb test line) or you'll almost surely be posting about "the big one that got away." Get some fluorocarbon leader material at least 40 lb test, and tie on a section of line ("leader") a foot or more long right in front of the lure. You can use a swivel to make the linkage or tie the leader to the line with a "surgeon's knot" (look it up online -- very easy to tie and strong). Fluorocarbon line is very tough, and the least visible line there is. Also have a big net and some good long-nosed pliers to take the hooks out of their big, toothy mouths.

The big (30 + inch) pike are easiest to catch from a boat trolling minnow imitation lures pretty fast, but they'll be coming into shallower water in the fall, so they can be caught from shore then, too. My best pike lure has been a 6 inch Creek Chub jointed pikie in a perch finish you can get for about $6 from most online stores. Rapala lures are good, too. Cast 'em out, and bring 'em in fast. A darting retrieve, like a scattering minnow or perch has worked well for me. Might get some really big smallmouths this way, too. 

Tandem spinnerbaits are good for bass and pike, and can be worked through weeds and other cover, which is good, since fish like to hang out in cover.

Enjoy!


----------



## HaveCoolWillTravel (Apr 8, 2008)

As a beginner, imo, simpler is better. This spring I went back to the basics Hook+bait, Mister twister type jigheads+spinner forms, and mepps, blue fox, ect type spinners. Stuff I used when I was a kid. I have had a great year of fishing so far.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, it gets NO simpler than a whacky rigged senko!!


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been out to Kent the past 2 evening and on Wed. it was pretty good. Sometimes that lake can get really tough but there are a lot of good areas accessible from shore. Try to walk out to points and fish off the sides of them. 
Bishop is the best in Brighton Rec. from my experience. If I don't feel like getting the boat out I go over there and fish from shore sometimes since it is close to home. There is a big fishing pier but I also like going along the east end of the lake between the beach and the where the woods starts. It is pretty shallow by shore but you can cast straight out and get near the weedline. There are some good sized bass and pike in that lake as well as panfish, mostly hanging around in those weeds. Good luck! 
Also one thing I would suggest in the morning or evening, is a Rebel Pop-R. It is a topwater bait you can get anywhere, Meijer, etc. I like blue and chrome ones. It is a good idea to have one handy and especially if you see fish hitting the surface throw that out there and work it back slowly, jerk it once or twice and let it sit for 10, 20, or 30 seconds. It's a lot of fun catching fish on topwater and they have been hitting them well recently.
Edit: Here is an aerial view of Bishop Lake: http://tinyurl.com/5y3aak
Edit 2: also I heard not to eat fish out of Bishop due to mercury levels, is this true? Maybe you can ask them at the gate and let me know if nobody here knows for sure.


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info... I fished Bishop Lake this weekend...had a little luck! Caught a lot of blue gills and sunfish. I did get a nice small mouth-like 9 inches ( I was happy) I just fished from shore...met a nice "fisher guy" that helped me a gave me some advice.... I have never heard not to eat fish from Bishop....I have seen a lot of people fishing and teling me they were going to eat what they caught...I will ask when I go back- I love it there its so pretty and peaceful. I am going to try to make it out to kent lake this week... I am going to try and post pics later .....


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

"I want to catch something I can eat LOL" 
just don't eat waterfouls bass


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Southend517 said:


> "I want to catch something I can eat LOL"
> just don't eat waterfouls bass


 
:xzicon_sm


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

JKGirl said:


> OK so I think I am posting in the right spot... I never knew the fish I fish for are considered "warm water fish!" but ok... well I am really new to fishing and LOVE it!! But I really am not that good... my question is, and I am sure it will make you laugh... How does one become a good fisherman?? seriously. I fish pretty much with worms and hooks. I check out the lures all the time but wow there are SO many kinds. How do you learn what to use? spinnerbait, crankbait...etc.... I have checked out books and really they ones I have found are written for the experienced fisherman so if your new its like reading latin... ugh. I did get a kids fishing book for my girls and actually learned some things...  but it didn't get into lures and what to use and why. Is it just an experience thing? Help!!!!! I am going fishing again tomorrow and would love to see some improvement! LOL :sad::lol:


As a pretty new angler myself, i certainly can relate to your questions. It appears from your other posts that you are already cathcing fish, so the real questions becomes what other styles do you want to learn or try. 
1. Hooks and live bait - typically worms/night crawlers (but could include crickets, maggots, slugs, frogs, mice, etc)
2. Hard baits - cranks/plugs/sticks/spoons/spinners/in-line spinners
3. Soft plastics - Senkos, worms, curlytail twisters, creature baits, etc (YUM, Gulp!, etc)

Seems like you have hooks and live bait down pretty good. Next is understanding artificial baits and what they target and how are they fished. As in most things - there are many ways to get to grandma's house (meaning to catch fish). Trolling typically involves hard baits like cranks/sticks (Rapala) or spoons (Daredevle) or sometimes in-line spinner baits like Mepps. These baits can also be cast and retreived - my favorite way to fish as I am too impatient. Soft plastics are generally cast and retrieved slowly imparting a live action to the bait or jigged at designated depths to target a specific school. Spinning gear is easier for me to use than bait casting reels and closed faced reels (the line is covered by a metal or plastic cover) are the easiest to use of all. As you have likely determined, there are many here who will gladly offer their thoughts. Searching the internet for "basic fishing" articles will begin to unravel this foreign language and begin to impart an understanding. Each species has specific tackle designed to maximize your efforts - Salmon, pike, walleye, bass, carp, panfish (perch/bluegills/sunfish).

Enjoy your quest.


:coolgleam


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Flash,
Your right I think I have an understanding of worms/hooks- but not always because I sometimes forget that you do not always need a bobber/weight....as for moving on to other things..well I just mastered hooking worms- not sure I want to try touching maggots, crickets...come on I am still a girl!! 
I need to work on artifical lures....I have used them with no success but am reading up on them to learn more....instead of just picking them for their cool colors o) I really want to learn more and this site has been awesome!!!
One question for all you fishermen....sometimes the only time of day I get to fish is like today - after 2...well I have heard that its a bad time to shore fish?? Is this true? Am I wasting my time????? 
thanks guys!!!!


----------



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

JKGirl said:


> One question for all you fishermen....sometimes the only time of day I get to fish is like today - after 2...well I have heard that its a bad time to shore fish?? Is this true? Am I wasting my time?????
> thanks guys!!!!


there is no "Bad Time" to fish just some better than others! as the old wives tail goes "A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work!"


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

rdubu said:


> there is no "Bad Time" to fish just some better than others! as the old wives tail goes "A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work!"


 
hahahah I was thinking that as I was typing it!! I am going fishing later!! Hope to update later with pictures of my catches!!!!


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

Something I'd like to add in regards to spinnerbaits...I (as I'm sure MOST people here) like to add some sort of bait to the hook of a spinnerbait. Whether it be a Gary Yamamoto single tale grub (or any type of 'grub' bait with a tail), something to BULK up the spinnerbait presentation usually will help.

Keep in mind, if you fish something like a beetle spin, they'll come with a grub to put on the hook (usually it's already on the hook with beetle spins I believe). 

In terms of bigger spinnerbaits (say a 1/2 OZ Booyah Spinnerbait), add ANYTHING really that matches the color of the spinnerbait, and you'll likely have more success.

Also, when fishing spinnerbaits, try a fast retrieve, a slow retrieve, etc... The fish will tell you what they want, and when you find what they want, do the same thing...over and over. Sounds repetitive, but that's the key, repeat what works.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

msunolimit said:


> Something I'd like to add in regards to spinnerbaits...I (as I'm sure MOST people here) like to add some sort of bait to the hook of a spinnerbait. Whether it be a Gary Yamamoto single tale grub (or any type of 'grub' bait with a tail), something to BULK up the spinnerbait presentation usually will help.
> 
> Keep in mind, if you fish something like a beetle spin, they'll come with a grub to put on the hook (usually it's already on the hook with beetle spins I believe).
> 
> ...


Dave makes a lot of good points. 

I'd like to also add one thing- Let the water you are fishing dictate the size of the bait you are using. Obviously if your out there for bass they will hit anything the size of a 1.5'' rapala to a 8inch bait and everything in between but depth you are fishing and structure in the lake is something to think about when fishing any lure. 

If you fishing an area no deeper than 8ft I would recommend something on the lighter side, go even lighter if there is a lot of weeds around. I've found...and keep in mind everybody is different but I've found that when I bring a beetle spin right over weed tops bas, crappie and other fish go crazy, if your fishing rocks or wood you might want to fish the lure deep enough to smack the wood or rocks. This can get a lot of fish's attention. It's good to get a few standard sizes from an 1/8oz to 1/2oz in a few basic colors to start out such as white, green, chartreuse, black, blue/purple. Keep in mind if your fishing from shore most of the time your bigger baits won't be used all that much, smaller can be better a lot of times from shore. 

Another bait I would HIGHLY recommend if your just looking to catch any kind of fish is the size 3 rapala countdown in black and silver. This bait catches panfish, walleye, trout, bass, pike ect..... very easy to use too and works great from shore - Bryon


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

JK,

You should try fishing from a boat sometime. Sounds like you are really into it. Sounds like you are doing a great job. I kinda think if you wanted to try fishing from the boat you could get MANY offers! :lol:

A small jon (flat bottom) boat with a trolling motor is all you really need. I use to fish from shore and that was ok, but then bought a 12' jon and a $100 minn kota trolling motor and let me tell ya I really got into some fish then. they are light and easy to handle, doesn't cost that much to outfit them and not much to go wrong. Electric trolling motors are great since they make almost no noise and make for a nice peaceful fishing experience.

Good post you have going here and it should help many others too!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey JK, does your husband fish too?? If so... maybe you could talk him into buying a boat!!!??!?? As mentioned above you don't really need a big boat to be successful. Fishing from a boat opens up a LOT more water for you. You might even consider a canoe or kayak (I'd prefer a canoe myself... more room in them) that you could toss on top of your vehicle.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG, I dont want to hear it, but she's married?? NO! LOL
Been looking my whole life for a fisher gal!
Oh well
Went out today, tried dropshotting, splitshotting and wouldent ya know it, 
the only thing workin was senko's!
Hate to say it but when he's rite he's rite, if not for senko's, i would had went fishless today!
They were SHAllowwww, in the weeds and around the pad's. 
pumpkin/watermelon laminate w/red&blk flake was the color's!
Most of the time you can take whatever advice you get here at MIS to the bank. 
Even I hand out some advice on occasion !!! just ask ROBERT/sfw lol he will say rarely! he he he 
Well dont ask while im getting bit ok lol Or you will become a.........BASSDISASTER your self!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's too funny Carl - I pretty much knew after I linked her picture here all you guys would go bonkers over a good lookin' girl who fishes - - but since I went to her gallery to get the link , I figured I'd look at her profile as well....
hehehe
Also , when we're fishin' for $$$ we all tend to put on our game faces - Mike is usually "fishin" for info whenever he's in "game mode".

:lol:

Me?? I'm pretty much mining for good tips all the time !
Carl's not real tight with info - and generally gives good tips - but after a few PM's he probably knows I'll tell ya everything short of when to set the hook!!

:evilsmile

I usually exchange the reports via PM's just because there are tons of non-contributing LEECHES always trying to SUCK something for nothing - unlike this thread - there has been a very good amount of give & take.

GOOD STUFF!

Robert


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Info? Who's got info?? I need info!!! Gimme the info!!!

But I'm not afraid to share though.  It's all about the bullfrog worm!!! :lol:


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> Hey JK, does your husband fish too?? If so... maybe you could talk him into buying a boat!!!??!?? As mentioned above you don't really need a big boat to be successful. Fishing from a boat opens up a LOT more water for you. You might even consider a canoe or kayak (I'd prefer a canoe myself... more room in them) that you could toss on top of your vehicle.


He fishes a little....he helps me alot... I told him I wanted a boat for Sweetest day...  Problem is I have a Jeep and a soft top so I cannot just put it on top...sigh. and I love to camp and he just bought me a hybrid camper so I can camp in style...and my little JK Jeep can only tow so much....sigh. But yes I am sure in the near future I will have a boat...of some sort... Then I will never be home! LOL


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys are so funny...yep I am married.  To a hot Marine that drives a Jeep ( does it get any better?) but he is not really into fishing(only flaw) - more into hunting/ firearms... he is an NRA firearms instructor if any of y'all ever need a CPL permit. He fishes to amuse me. 
I am going out to Waterloo area today.... to fish and see what I can catch!!!!!! maybe I will have some more pictures to post...
Hey anybody ever fish at Newburg and Plymouth rds? Behind the Mounted Police building? I was there over the weekend and saw a lot of people fishing.... wondering what they were catching but didn't get a chance to ask anyone...and also wasn't that really polluted water at one time? Could you eat the fish????

Also what is a bullfrog worm??????


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Also what is a bullfrog worm??????

As far as I know it's a color that Zoom makes
Zoom's website is down but you can check out the color here
http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=144

It lookes like a lamianated (half/half) watermelon and green pumpkin
(It's a good color for Senko's as well)

They make it there finesse 4 3/4" worm or there 6" trick worm

The only trick worms that I've thrown are white and pink
And on the right day (water is muddy or stained) thrown weightless there great.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

JKGirl said:


> You guys are so funny...yep I am married.  To a hot Marine that drives a Jeep ( does it get any better?) but he is not really into fishing(only flaw) - more into hunting/ firearms... he is an NRA firearms instructor if any of y'all ever need a CPL permit. He fishes to amuse me.
> I am going out to Waterloo area today.... to fish and see what I can catch!!!!!! maybe I will have some more pictures to post...
> Hey anybody ever fish at Newburg and Plymouth rds? Behind the Mounted Police building? I was there over the weekend and saw a lot of people fishing.... wondering what they were catching but didn't get a chance to ask anyone...and also wasn't that really polluted water at one time? Could you eat the fish????
> 
> Also what is a bullfrog worm??????


Keep in mind I've not fished the waters you are talking about but if you stick to panfish(bluegill, perch, crappie, rockbass, sunfish) you should be fine in just about any water way in Michigan eating the fish. If you go on the DNR's web site or call them they should be able to tell you about the water quality as it pertains to eating fish out of any water you want - Bryon


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

ManxFishing said:


> Also what is a bullfrog worm??????
> 
> As far as I know it's a color that Zoom makes
> Zoom's website is down but you can check out the color here
> ...


I have to say- sorry this is the girl in me - some of the artifical worms are so pretty!!!!!!! I am going Camping again this week....leaving wed so I am going to be fishing again...I am going to try a beetle spin.... thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

an un-named member asked me to post this for them, (he might own a tracker)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJZMu0rTAgs


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, I own a tracker but I swear it wasn't me!! And I can prove it:

(Two can play the youtube game! LOL!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR4PGt9oOto


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

boombastic......


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

That's MR. Boombastic thank you very much! LOL!!!


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

:lol:
so funny...
:chillin:
here is a better youtube:lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a9tAyyYn3Q






(by the way that is not el hubbo in the other jeep...He has a Silver Jeep...) 

Now I need JKGirls fishing/camping/hunting adventure....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wanderin'_Angler (Apr 12, 2008)

I own a 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and I don't think I've ever played with mine so, well, slowly. I like going through barry state game area, and I try to keep it over 45 at all times  (unless I'm around quad area, that is) The biggest rush I've ever had in there was coming down a steep hill that had been heavily eroded from the rain two nights before. Being loose sand, most of what was left was rocks, sticks, and a bit of mud. I almost made 55 going down that hill and dang near lost control some where in the middle of the hill. Ended up picking up roots off the bank in my door handles  I love going four wheeling, but I don't think I could enjoy doing it so slowly. Looks like you had a great time though. 

G


----------



## JKGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys from western MI-- I am going over the the western side of the state- silver lake state park to be exact  Where can I find some good fishing there????


----------



## HaveCoolWillTravel (Apr 8, 2008)

"yes I am sure in the near future I will have a boat...of some sort..."

If it is just you fishing and you know how to swim. You could always look at a fishing kayak or a canoe. Price ranges from a couple hundred to several thousand. Weight range 20 to 30 lbs on up. The place i personally went to look for a kayak is call Fluid Fun out of Bristol IN. They have a web page with some good information (not posting a link think its against some rule, just google them).

Silver lake state park i believe there is a lake in that park if i recall correct. I don't know about the fishing in it but its a place to start.


----------

